

Show HN: gitmap.net - roadmaps for github organizations - cm
http://www.gitmap.net

======
ozh
Would be nice to understand what it's going to do _before_ you allow the app
to access & modify stuff on Github

~~~
cm
I added some explanation about this - thanks for the feedback

~~~
ozh
I fail to see where...

